# Oil filter wrench



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get an oil filter (cap) wrench for 2004 325i?? Thanks!


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

dream_machine said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an oil filter (cap) wrench for 2004 325i?? Thanks!


A purchased a socket at AutoZone that fits it or you can go to Sears and get one of those strap type wrench.


----------



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

I am looking for something that will fit the entire oil filter cap, not a regular wrench. I'm afraid if I yank it too hard...the filter cap may crack: afterall, it's hard plastic.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

dream_machine said:


> I am looking for something that will fit the entire oil filter cap, not a regular wrench. I'm afraid if I yank it too hard...the filter cap may crack: afterall, it's hard plastic.


 It shouldn't unless someone did a real Gorrila job on it. Torque spec is only ~25 N-m. Virtually hand tight.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Everyone else uses a 46mm socket like it's intended, or a strap wrench around the whole thing.


----------



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks! I will try the 46mm socket. Wrench strap looks like it will be difficult to use since the space is very tight


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Everyone else uses a 46mm socket like it's intended, or a strap wrench around the whole thing.


Would a strap wrench scratch up the filter cap? I would think the socket would be the only way to go. :dunno: How do you tourqe it properly when done with the job? Finger tight?

I need a strap wrench for our Toyota and it would be nice to not have to buy a socket as well and use the same tool for both cars.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Would a strap wrench scratch up the filter cap? I would think the socket would be the only way to go. :dunno: How do you tourqe it properly when done with the job? Finger tight?
> 
> I need a strap wrench for our Toyota and it would be nice to not have to buy a socket as well and use the same tool for both cars.


I dunno, I used ChannelLocks very carefully the first time before I got the 46mm (6pt) socket and it wasn't a problem. If the strap wrench didn't slip, I don't see how that would be an issue as well.

Torquing is a non-issue since, the way it's designed, the lip of the cap seating to the top of the housing will stop the cap from turning unless you force it, after which point you'll destroy the cap.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I dunno, I used ChannelLocks very carefully the first time before I got the 46mm (6pt) socket and it wasn't a problem. If the strap wrench didn't slip, I don't see how that would be an issue as well.
> 
> Torquing is a non-issue since, the way it's designed, the lip of the cap seating to the top of the housing will stop the cap from turning unless you force it, after which point you'll destroy the cap.


 You mean 36 right? Or somewhere in that vacinity. Definetly not 46. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Elwood said:


> You mean 36 right? Or somewhere in that vacinity. Definetly not 46. :dunno:


Whatever. I don't look at the number on the socket. I just pick up the huge one in my toolbox.  I have a 46 too so it must be for something else.


----------



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

This is what I bought...but unfortunately it doesn't fit....

http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.a...=BMW TOOLS&SUB=&Search=&CTMP=&PG=23&LowCt=220

Item Number: HAZET2169 
M44 Oil Service Wrench $24.99


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

dream_machine said:


> This is what I bought...but unfortunately it doesn't fit....
> 
> http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.a...=BMW TOOLS&SUB=&Search=&CTMP=&PG=23&LowCt=220
> 
> ...


Well, that's for 4cyl (M44) engines, afterall.


----------



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

I know...but that's kind of tool i'm looking for....doesn't seem like there is one out there for 2004 325i


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

dream_machine said:


> I know...but that's kind of tool i'm looking for....doesn't seem like there is one out there for 2004 325i


Why do you want to use a special tool when they specifically designed the cap so you _don't_ need one (OK, so a 36mm socket isn't exactly run-of-the-mill)?


----------



## dream_machine (Oct 7, 2004)

I just thought it might be safer or easier to use the special tool. But since you guys say it's not necessary, I will stick with regular wrench.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I was able to find the single socket required (36 or 46mm?) at Sears.
It was maybe in the $5-$10 range.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

The tricky part of finding a 36mm socket (aside from not every tool store carrying them) is getting a 6 point wrench rather than a 12 point. As I recall, it was easier to find the 12 point, but I really wanted the 6 point since that would give a perfect fit on the cap. Finally went to a local SK tools dealer and bought an 36 mm 6 point impact socket. Works like a charm.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

dream_machine said:


> This is what I bought...but unfortunately it doesn't fit....
> 
> http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.a...=BMW TOOLS&SUB=&Search=&CTMP=&PG=23&LowCt=220
> 
> ...


I bought this same tool from the MBZ dealer to change the oil in my father's E320 before my wife and I bought our e36 M44. Luckily, the tool works on both engines. :thumbup: It was about $10 less though.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Some people have lined the socket with electrical tape. I haven't done it myself but that looks like an option to avoid damaging the plastic from the oil filter housing.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

santiago said:


> Some people have lined the socket with electrical tape. I haven't done it myself but that looks like an option to avoid damaging the plastic from the oil filter housing.


The inside of my 36mm socket, and all lugnut wrench/sockets are lined with this:


----------

